# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  NodeCopter, events

## Airicist

Website - nodecopter.com

youtube.com/NodeCopter

----------


## Airicist

NodeCopter - programming flying robots

Published on Jun 11, 2013

----------

